# Request: Recipe on ramsons-soup



## Candlejack (May 21, 2012)

So, tomorrow i'm going to cook a soup of ramsons for starter, this is going to be served with a bread made over the grill. (everything will be done next to the sea, on a grill. I will prep a few things in the kitchen before though. 

First i was going with a nettle-soup but then when i was done picking the nettles with a bud,i got a big bag of ramsons, unexpectedly. Needless to say, i was happy as hell and decided to do a soup of ramson.



Anyone here have a good recipe? I was thinking of doing a cream-soup with a base of vegetable broth. Nothing special. 

I'll serve the soup with half an egg in it.


----------



## ajhuff (May 21, 2012)

What's a ramson?

-AJ


----------



## Vladimir (May 21, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> What's a ramson?
> 
> -AJ



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramsons


----------



## Candlejack (May 21, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> What's a ramson?
> 
> -AJ



A wild growing onion, tastes garlicky, but a bit milder, not as sharp with tones of chives. 

Atleast here in sweden it's the "sign of spring"


----------



## sachem allison (May 21, 2012)

ramps here in the states


----------



## Candlejack (May 21, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> ramps here in the states



Do you have any recipe?


What i've been thinking. (purely improvised right now)

A base of white wine, cream & broth

Going to be served with bread made over the fire. 



Me & my friends part is the starter only. It's going to be done tomorrow, so it can't be any hard to get ingredients.


----------



## ajhuff (May 21, 2012)

Oh ramps! Ok.

-AJ


----------



## sachem allison (May 21, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> Do you have any recipe?
> 
> 
> What i've been thinking. (purely improvised right now)
> ...



here is one Chef taught me. Except he would grill the ramps and asparagus to give it a charred flavor and sometimes he would put some crab meat in it, ( one of my favorite soups) I made this one lighter for the cry babies out there.


Ingredients

2 pounds asparagus stalks, fibrous root end trimmed
Kosher salt
1 pound trimmed ramps, divided (see note above)
2 tablespoons unsalted good butter
Freshly ground black pepper
2 cups vegetable or low-sodium chicken broth
1 cup creme fraiche or plain yogurt
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for drizzling
1 tablespoons juice from 1 lemon
2 tablespoons chopped mint

Procedures

1

Cut the top inch off of each asparagus stalk. Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil over high heat. Have a large ice bath ready. Add asparagus tips and cook until bright green and tender, about 1 minute. Transfer to ice bath until chilled. Dry carefully and reserve. Add asparagus stalks to water and cook until bright green and tender, about 2 minutes. Transfer to ice bath to chill. Transfer chilled stalks to jar of a blender.

2

Set aside 8 ramps (if using scallions, set aside 2 whole sliced scallions). Heat 1 tablespoon butter in a large skillet over medium-high heat until foaming subsides. Add remaining ramps and season with salt and pepper. Cook, stirring and tossing frequently, until tender and lightly browned. Transfer to blender jar. Add broth and creme fraiche to blender. Blend on high speed until completely smooth, stopping to scrape down sides and adding water as necessary until rich, soupy consistency is reached.

3

With blender running, slowly drizzle in olive oil. Season to taste with salt and pepper, then strain through a fine mesh strainer if smoother texture is desired.

4

Transfer to a medium saucepan and heat, stirring frequently. When ready to serve, stir in lemon juice. Melt remaining butter in a large skillet. Sautée ramps and asparagus tips until lightly browned then transfer to a plate. Ladle soup into individual bowl. Garnish with sauteed ramps, asparagus, chopped mint, and an extra drizzle of olive oil (be generous). Serve immediately.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 21, 2012)

Ramps are delicious. I like Son's recipe. You could try treating them like leeks for a vicysoisse- hot or cold that is. Also a chiffonade of the leaves would make a nice garnish for the top of any soup you made- even with nettles.


----------



## Candlejack (May 21, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> here is one Chef taught me. Except he would grill the ramps and asparagus to give it a charred flavor and sometimes he would put some crab meat in it, ( one of my favorite soups) I made this one lighter for the cry babies out there.
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> ...





That one looks good! Very good. 

I won't be able to do it tomorrow though as i lack the asparagus, but i'll try this one at home if i can buy home some ramps!


But i will char some of the ramps to get the smokey flavour!


Thanks alot!


----------



## sachem allison (May 21, 2012)

you can do it with straight ramps, saute half of them in butter and grill the other half as not to overwhelm the soup. If it isn't thick enough boil a few potatoes and add that to the blender it will thicken it right up and give you a smoother consistency.


----------



## Andrew H (May 21, 2012)

You might want to use some smoked pork product in there also. Plays very nicely with onions (and cream for that matter :hungry.


----------



## Candlejack (May 21, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> you can do it with straight ramps, saute half of them in butter and grill the other half as not to overwhelm the soup. If it isn't thick enough boil a few potatoes and add that to the blender it will thicken it right up and give you a smoother consistency.



Perfect, i'll try it tomorrow then! 


Thanks alot, once again, Son! You always share great stuff


----------



## Crothcipt (May 21, 2012)

I will have to try that one too. Sounds very good!!


----------



## Candlejack (May 22, 2012)

Didn't go as planned, as the plans changed. So much of the time was devoted to actually getting the stuff out there (which didn't go as planned because of a lazy, arrogant, ***** who decided to take a 40 min break, waiting for us to come there, so she could send us back 2 kilometers to get a goddamn key so she could drive her goddamn car a hundred meters more. She's too goddamn selfish to help us get more stuff out there, and didn't even want to take our sick friend (really quite sick) in the car so she wouldn't have to walk an extra 1,5 kilometer.)

I got her to cry. Twice. And threaten to drive home. I'm happy with that. I was so pissed of at her. I stopped short of spitting on her shoes. But if i did that, i'd get to take the outfall. 
Now, i don't have to. As it was well deserved.





So i made a asparagus-soup base, but without asparagus. mixed down fresh ramps and served it in paper-cup with half an egg (it had to be picknicky, as we wouldn't bring real porcelain out there. It's just for us so it's not like a guest got it served like that.) Used the flower of the ramps as garni (and to get that extra kick in there) 


It was a nice hour when we sat there, but it sure as hell wasn't worth the effort of getting everything there and back. 
I think the highland-cattle we had there knew what we were cooking, cause they weren't too happy to get close to us



The day ended good though, as i got home with over 300 grams of ramps for less than 3 bucks. (take in note that this is sweden, so everything is also much more expensive here. So it's an even better deal.)



So i'll try Sachems recipe at home, probably do some ramps-oil and butter too.


----------



## Namaxy (May 23, 2012)

Grilling them is terrific. They have such a distinctive flavor and are available for such a short time in the spring that I like to keep the preparation very simple. Our markets have spring onions in the same time frame, so I've used grilled ramps as a garnish to a spring onion tart.

Ands Son's recipe sounds great!


----------

